

Show HN: ownCloud-ready image for RaspberryPi based on Raspbian - adimania
http://www.owncloudbook.com/owncloud-on-raspberry-pi/

======
pierrebln
Thank you very much for this owncloud-ready image! Unfortunately, this
confirmed that OwnCloud has a problem with accentuated characters and Mac OS X
(and that my custom installations of OwnCloud where not at fault).

Any upload from a Mac of a file or folder with German or French accents hangs
(doesn't matter if done thru web drag'n drop or client software). The file is
actually uploaded if one leaves enough time. But one need to kill the process
(e.g. force quit the page), as OwnCloud doesn't recognize the end of the
process.

As per what I have read, it seems Mac OS has a different handling of UTF-8
(the rest is too technical for me).

I am sure this image will be very helpful for many people (it took literally 1
minute to setup, instead of an hour for a complicated install from scratch).
But for someone dealing with non English language and Mac OS X, it seems
OwnCloud still has a problem unfortunately. To me, this is still a no go
unfortunately (either for me as a private person, or as a potential solution
for my SMB).

------
jlgaddis
Is ownCloud "ready" for use in an SMB environment?

I have a customer network it would be perfect in (I think): ~15 users, spread
across two buildings in two cities with typical broadband connections. There's
a definite need to be able to share files between the two offices but Windows
filesharing... well, sucks. E-mail ends up being the medium used 95% of the
time.

The current plan is to get everyone on the same Windows/AD domain, put in a
fileserver at each site and use DFS to take care of everything behind the
scenes.

It seems like ownCloud could be a viable candidate to replace that, with the
added benefits of giving folks access to their data while out of the office/on
the road/travelling/etc.

~~~
adimania
ownCloud would be perfect for this case. Users can share files, have disk
quotas to avoid misuse, share contacts and calendar events. If you want you
can user ownCloud user management or integrate with AD or OpenLDAP. Both
community and commercial support is also available.

------
rolleiflex
My experience with using ownCloud on Raspberry Pi was a painful one of
ridiculous waiting times and occasional crashes. Admittedly I did no
optimisation at all, just defaults. How much performance can one expect out of
this?

~~~
adimania
To be honest, I won't say that you can run a lot of users on it and expect
amazing performance. It is mostly for evaluation and hobby usage. I suppose
that it would be good for 2-3 users. I am thinking of removing certain extra
things that are running on it and create a lean image. Hopefully it'll improve
the performance.

------
Joeboy
For an alternative cheap, easy owncloud deployment you could use Docker on a
low end VPS for a few bucks a month:
[https://github.com/Joeboy/dockerfiles](https://github.com/Joeboy/dockerfiles)

------
justincormack
Its fairly insane to use a setup like PHP under Apache that is slow even on
fast hardware on a Pi. At least use something that performs ok, like OpenResty
say...

~~~
zapt02
Raw PHP performance (the bottleneck for this) isn't different between Apache
and nginx. The only thing nginx excels at is handling a higher amount of
connections, and lower memory usage. None of those apply here because ownCloud
is a small single-user CPU-bound application.

